# Whats the best water conditioner?



## noahk11 (Oct 12, 2011)

Title asks the question


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

My vote is API Stresscoat. It helps prevent disease, reduces stress and conditions the water.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

votes for Prime


----------



## Bluebell (Oct 8, 2011)

vote 1 for prime too!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Prime tends to be the most favorable. Here is a link to different types of conditioners and what they provide: Product review of water conditioners


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I looked on eBay for the Prime and they were saying about $45 for a 500ml bottle... Does that seem right?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

That is a high price .. here is Petco's pricing for a smaller one (that will still last for months) Seachem Prime
($8 for 250ml)


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I am from Australia and have never seen it in any of the Pet stores here, so I thought id check it out on ebay, but I thought that was a pretty insane price!!
I am going to try and get some.. As it seems everyone seems to use it which must mean it's the best?!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It does come highly rated. Unsure where you could order from.. I would suggest maybe PMing Banicks, he may be using Prime and he lives in Australia as well. But I could be wrong on him using it. Either way, he would be using the best you can find out there so he may be able to point you to where you can get Prime at a decent price, or something equal to it.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

oh ok... cool.. thank you Myates, I will PM Banicks and ask.. Thanx again..


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Anytime, good luck =)


----------



## Bluebell (Oct 8, 2011)

Gloria said:


> I am from Australia and have never seen it in any of the Pet stores here, so I thought id check it out on ebay, but I thought that was a pretty insane price!!
> I am going to try and get some.. As it seems everyone seems to use it which must mean it's the best?!



Im from aussie too.. its in petcare 2000 warehouse


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

I use Prime as well. Good stuff but boy does it stink.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

it shouldn't stink that bad .. it does have a slight sulfur smell to it .. as all water conditioners do .. if it stinks really bad (like rotten eggs) .. it might have expired or been contaminated


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

I guess it's a matter of perception. To me it stinks. My bottle of stress coat is odorless. I guess my Prime works, I do 50% WC's weekly with no ill effects to my fish, snails, or shrimp.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

The only water conditioner I've used is aquasafe. But I personally think its very good. You only need to add a few drops of it and its good to go ^^


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Bluebell said:


> Im from aussie too.. its in petcare 2000 warehouse


 
Me too. If you have a Petbarn near you, they should carry it. 

I love Prime (hate the smell) because it is so powerful and lasts so long. It's also comforting to know that it helps with ammonia during a cycle or somesuch.


----------



## tantora (May 12, 2011)

I offer Indian Almond Catappa Leaves ( IAL) , it is very good for your betta because it help your betta nice color and make your water good condition , prevent your betta from disease .http://www.thaicatappa.com


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I vote Prime.


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

I use both Prime & StressCoat, If I notice my bettas fins looking at all rough on the edges I do a partial or full water change and I find the fins return to normal almost instantly when I use the StressCoat.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

I have used Stress Coat...it seems like a solid product. It is my number two if for some reason I can't get a hold of a bottle of Prime. Plus it doesn't stink so that's a bonus...lol


----------



## cherrybello (Aug 8, 2011)

I alternate between StressCoat and Prime. Prime is kinda impossible to measure out because I only have small tanks (5Ga), but same goes for Stress coat too, so I bought a baby's medicine dropper from the pharmacy...and uses that to get the correct measurements... works very well...


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

I do the same except I use a 10ml syringe that has measurements down to .10ml. Lets me get exact amounts. 1ml treats 10g.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Prime is hard to find here. Your best bet is to go online and purchase some.

http://www.guppysaquariumproducts.com.au
http://www.aquariumsupermarket.com.au

These are two of the cheaper sites to purchase it from. However, there are a couple of others out there that you can find it for a good price.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Seachem Prime
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753920&lmdn=Brand


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

my bottle of prime has a dropper top on it .. 2drops/gal ^_^


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

I personally use API Stress Coat+, have seen it assist healing in finrot and fintears 

I will be trialling Seachem Prime once I've run out, by the recommendations here it is good. 

Thanks for those links LBF! I will have a look for future purchases


----------



## Mersy (Aug 25, 2010)

Go for Amiquil and Novaqu a supper duo.


----------



## gwenny (Sep 20, 2011)

I use both Prime and StressCoat. If I'm just doing a partial water change, I'll only use Prime. If I'm doing a 100% change, I'll use Prime and StressCoat (50/50) since I figure they're all stressed out from having to be removed from their homes for a bit.

And I got the 500mL of SeaChem Prime on Amazon for ~$13.

http://www.amazon.com/Seachem-433-Prime-500ml/dp/B00025694O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318968696&sr=8-1


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use Prime. I put it in an empty Stresscoat bottle that has a dropper top.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I use Prime now that I have 10 tanks 10 gallons or over set up around the house....It lasts much longer than the other water conditioners. I like stresscoat though! I like to keep it around just incase my guys rip their fins.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

I use Top Fin and Aqueon Betta Bowl Plus. Both have kept my water crystal clear. 




A few questions, do you use Prime and Stress Coat together at the same time? Does Prime require using a filter? I thought I read somehwre that it was suppose to be used along with a filter.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i wouldn't double dose stress coat and prime .. i would use one or the other .. unless your fish is sick .. then you can boost with stress coat .. 

or do a half dose prime and half dose stress coat

and no you don't need to have a filter to use prime =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Prime and Aquasafe.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hm...3L of Prime being sold on the local classifieds for $50. Debating whether or not to take that deal.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

(it's on sale at Petsmart thise week)


----------



## Behati (Sep 4, 2011)

^I might be a bit late for the sale, it's freaking snowing here (NYC) but I will consider getting some prime although I have a big bottle of API Stress Coat. I hope it will be clear tomorrow ~_~


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I've been using jungle start right water conditioner because i live next to walmart and it what they carry. I'm planning to change brands though if i can find something of the same price or less at petsmart.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

Behati said:


> ^I might be a bit late for the sale, it's freaking snowing here (NYC) but I will consider getting some prime although I have a big bottle of API Stress Coat. I hope it will be clear tomorrow ~_~


Betta's are on sale too.


----------



## Behati (Sep 4, 2011)

^that I know. Tanks are on sale too.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

This is why I want to live in the USA. You guys have cheap fish and tanks already, and then they go on sale and get even cheaper. 
Actually, maybe it's a good thing I don't live there, because I would be able to fund my addiction so much more easily and would have no self control at all.


----------



## cherrybello (Aug 8, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> This is why I want to live in the USA. You guys have cheap fish and tanks already, and then they go on sale and get even cheaper.
> Actually, maybe it's a good thing I don't live there, because I would be able to fund my addiction so much more easily and would have no self control at all.


That's because we pay too much tax, and retails have to charge us more because of that. But that goes to fund our welfare system (which people abuse, unfortunately), and because we are in the middle of nowhere, it costs to ship as well... 

Sometimes I wish I live in N. America too, things are so cheap there :-(
And I get irritated when N. Americans complain about things being too expensive...


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

it is expensive for us .. since COL has nearly doubled .. and our paychecks are basically halved .. it now costs us twice as much to get the things we need to live and then on top of that pay taxes on it .. my city pays 10.25% sales tax .. when just a few years ago it was 8.25% .. it's a big difference .. especially if you used to spend $500 to feed a family of 4 a month .. and for those same groceries now your almost paying %800 .. and that's in these recent 5 yrs .. as this recession is hitting us double fold


----------

